# Rose Bike Dämpfer set up



## GeorgeP (21. September 2011)

Hi

Ich stelle mir eine art dämpfer set up datenbank von allen Rose bikes vor.

Das könnte dann wie folgt so aussehen.

Bike : GC 2011
Fahrergewicht komplett: 90Kg
Dämpfer: Fox RP 23 mod. 2011
Fahrertyp: Anfänger

Setup.
Luftdruck: 17.5 bar
Zugstufe: 5 klicks
SAG dann 27%

Ich hoffe doch auf rege teilnahme, sowas kommt ja allen zugute

Kritik und anregungen willkommen und erwünscht!

Cheers
George


----------



## -MIK- (21. September 2011)

Cooles Thema.  Suche meine Daten mal raus.
*
Bike:* Rose Uncle Jimbo 2009
*Fahrergewicht:* zu viel, im Moment 102 nackelig
*Dämpfer:* Fox DHX Air mod. 2012
*Fahrertyp:* Profiamateur
*
Setup:*
-	Hauptkammer 19 Bar / 275 PSI 
-	Piggyback: 10 Bar / 150 PSI 
-	Boostvalve Volumen: komplett offen 
-	Zugstufe: 10 Klicks zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koerk (21. September 2011)

sehr nice, mein setup folgt sobald ich mein bike habe.
ich hoffe, dass ich den beitrag hier dann noch editieren kann damit die off-topic beiträge verschwinden ^^


----------



## Montanez (22. September 2011)

Da bin ich dabei!

*- Rad:* Rose Uncle Jimbo 2011, Größe L, Fox Talas RLC FIT 2011, FOX RP23 2012
*- Fahrer: *185cm, 72Kg ohne alles, komplett schätzungsweise 78Kg

*Setup Wald:

Gabel*: 65 PSI (~4,5 bar), Rebound: 10 Klicks gegen den Uhrzeigersinn ab komplett im Uhrzeigersinn zugedrehter Position, Low-Speed: offen

*Dämpfer: *210 PSI (~14,5 bar), Rebound: 6 Klicks gegen den Uhrzeigersinn ab komplett im Uhrzeigersinn zugedrehter Position, Pro Pedal: Offen, Stufe 0


Damit komm ich gut zu rande und nutz den Federweg bei fast jeder Tour nahezu komplett aus ohne ein zu kippliges Fahrwerk zu haben.

Edit:
Also ich war im Park. Hat alles bestens gepasst.


----------



## TheOnos (22. September 2011)

*Bike:* Jimbo 2011
*Fahrergewicht komplett:* ebenfalls zuviel ~99Kg
*Dämpfer:*  Fox RP 23 mod. 2012
*Fahrertyp:* leichtfortgeschritten

*Setup:*
Luftdruck: 18 bar
Zugstufe: 2 klicks
SAG dann ähm...1,7cm von 6 

aber ich bin noch am rumprobieren...vom einstellen bin ich noch Anfänger.


----------



## GeorgeP (25. September 2011)

*Hier sollte ruhig nochwas mehr stehen*


----------



## psycho82 (29. September 2011)

Bike : GC 2011
Fahrergewicht komplett mit Trinkrucksack und Klamotten: 79Kg
Dämpfer:  Fox RP 23 mod. 2012
Fahrertyp: CC/Marathon-Umsteiger = Trailsuchender ohne ausgeprägte Fahrtechnik im gröberen Gelände 

Setup.
Luftdruck: 15.5 bar
Zugstufe: 3 klicks
SAG ca. 25 %


----------



## Darth (29. September 2011)

Bike: Rose Granite Chief 2011, Größe XL, Fox Talas RLC FIT 2012, FOX RP23 2012
Fahrer: 195cm, 102Kg komplett

Momentanes Setup: (Probiere grad noch das Optimale aus)

Gabel: 80 PSI, Rebound: 9 Klicks gegen den Uhrzeigersinn ab komplett im Uhrzeigersinn       
          zugedrehter Position, 
Low-Speed: offen

Dämpfer: 250 PSI, Rebound: 7 Klicks gegen den Uhrzeigersinn ab komplett im  
             Uhrzeigersinn zugedrehter Position, 
Pro Pedal: Offen, Stufe 2

für tipps und ratschläge immer offen


----------



## GeorgeP (29. September 2011)

Darth schrieb:


> Bike: Rose Granite Chief 2011, Größe XL, Fox Talas RLC FIT 2012, FOX RP23 2012
> Fahrer: 195cm, 102Kg komplett
> 
> 
> ...


 

Geh mal auf ca. 275 PSI denke da solltest du besser mit klar kommen, 250PSI fahre ich fahrfertig mit 90Kg


----------



## Darth (29. September 2011)

ick probiere es mal aus  das endgültige setup kommt ja eh erst nach härterem einsatz... dauert leider nur noch was :-(


----------



## GeorgeP (29. September 2011)

diese art von datenbank war ja auch dafür gedacht um  das elendig lange ausprobieren etwas zu verkürzen.

Weiterhin gute und schnelle genesung !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (29. September 2011)

Bin glaube ich im RP23 was um die 17 - 18 bar gefahren bei 102kg.


----------



## Koerk (29. September 2011)

wollen wir vllt nen diskussionsthread und nen extra "werte-thread" aufmachen?
bleiben die "tabellen" übersichtlicher und man hätte trotzdem die möglichkeit sich passend auszutauschen. 

mich persönlich störts jetzt nicht unbedingt, war nur grad so ne idee. ^^


----------



## MettiMett (5. Oktober 2011)

Bike : GC 2011
Fahrergewicht komplett: 92Kg
Dämpfer:  Fox RP 23 mod. 2012
Fahrertyp: Anfänger

Setup.
Luftdruck: 18 bar
Zugstufe: 2 klicks nach links
Sag: ca. 25%

Habe noch viel probiert, da ich keine Ahnung habe  hoffe ihr habt Tipps


----------



## xzyonx (19. Oktober 2011)

gibt es den so zum Gewicht/Luftdruck so ne art faustformel oder gar Herstellerangaben? Bin in den ganzen Setup dingens noch ziemlich jungfräulich und etwas verloren! ach ja hab ein jimbo mit der domain und den fox dämpfer!

danke


----------



## -MIK- (19. Oktober 2011)

Faustregel: In Fahrposition sollte der Sag ca. 25% betragen. Den Luftdruck so lange variieren, bis das passt.


----------



## xzyonx (19. Oktober 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Faustregel: In Fahrposition sollte der Sag ca. 25% betragen. Den Luftdruck so lange variieren, bis das passt.



aah okay, das gilt für vorn und hinten gleich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (19. Oktober 2011)

Jupp.


----------



## xzyonx (19. Oktober 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Jupp.



cool, danke!


----------



## T0niM0ntana (20. Oktober 2011)

So, nach einigem Testen will ich auch mal mein Setup posten.
Ist zwar noch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss, aber ich komm der Sache näher:

*- Rad:* Rose Beef Cake FR SL, Größe M, 
*- Dämpfer:* Fox DHX 5.0
*- Fahrer: *180cm, 74kg fahrfertig inkl. Trinkrucksack

*Setup:*
Hauptkammer: 195 PSI 
Rebound: 9 Klicks im Uhrzeigersinn
Piggy: 140 PSI
Bottom Out: offen (alle 3 Ringe zu sehen)
SAG: ca. 30%

Aber ich bleib dran...


----------



## Waldbeiker (24. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
einer der besten Threads in diesem Forum

Bike : Cannnondale SV700
Fahrergewicht komplett: 82Kg
Dämpfer: Fox *RP* *23* mod. 2009
Fahrertyp: Fortgeschritten

Setup.
Luftdruck: 9,0 bar
Zugstufe: 5 klicks
SAG dann 25%

Grüße
Waldbeiker


----------



## marg (22. Mai 2012)

so ich führe den thread dann mal weiter ! 
mein neues setup !!!

- Rad: Rose Beef Cake FR 8, Größe M, 
- Gabel : Fox Talas
- Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0
- Fahrer: 180cm, 71kg fahrfertig 

Setup: Gabel 
Kartusche: 50 Psi
Zugstufe: 10 Klicks offen
Sag: ca. 22 %   35-40mm
Low Speed: 10 Klicks offen
High Speed: jetzt wieder 0 bis zum nächsten bikeparkbesuch !
                  dann mal wieder schauen !!!

Setup: Dämpfer 
Hauptkammer:  200  PSI 
Rebound: 5 Klicks offen
Piggy: 140 bis 150  PSI
Bottom Out: offen (alle 3 Ringe zu sehen)
SAG:  30%   18mm


----------



## marg (22. Mai 2012)

hier steht auch noch ein setup drinne von 2011 mit 75kg Fahregewicht !

http://www.freeride-magazine.com/uploads/media/super-enduros-0211.pdf


----------

